# Has anyone?



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2011)

Has anyone here ordered anything from Pen Making Supplies. Com?
just curious because on jan. 19th
I placed a small order,today is the 27th and no order,no response to emails and no one answers the phone. Just glad it was a small order.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

That is a Steebar company, lots of negative comments on other forums.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is a list of vendors many folks here would recommend.
http://www.penturners.org/links/browselinks.php?c=3

Those folks you mentioned notorious for dropping the ball. If remember right they are a PSI reseller so plenty of better places to buy PSI kits and supplies.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2011)

Well im glad it was under $10.00 order. I only needed a few kits that nobody else had at that minute when i needed them. I ended up taken my daughters pen apart for what i needed.


----------



## iclight0 (Sep 12, 2011)

I buy off them and I only had one problem and that was when they had a bad snow storm and they lost all there power and it took about 2 week and I have ordered off them a couple more times and had my order in less then a week. Just call them and see if it has shipped. If your trying to go cheap you might check out wood-n- whimsier they have good prices


----------



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2011)

Ive been trying to call and send emails no anwser either way
I probably try calling about 5 to 6 aday with no anwser


----------



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2011)

And Dick
Thanks for the link, i see a few on there that i order from now, i will look thru the others. I ordered some kits today from beartooth and exoticblanks and woodturnerz
Thanks again


----------



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2011)

Whooooops! need to thank wildwood for the link
Sorry about that


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

Stop me if you heard this before. 

Order on the 17th of Jan. Today is the 27th. No email. No phone call.,,,


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

there is a link on their website to their "new" venture. Same address, different name. There is a toll-free # on that page, and a different email address. I'd start flooding them both.
There's also quite a few complaints here:
http://www.ripoffreport.com/directory/steebar.aspx

Might just want to skip the waiting part and go straight to call your cc company to get the charge cancelled.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

Nope. Never have.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for info. Have to check it out


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

I received my order today.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2011)

*update!*

Finally, after 11 days, got my pen kits from Penmakers.com. That was the first and last time i order from them again. Its just alittle over a 6 hour drive from my house to thier place. Placed an order with beartooth woods on friday 27th, pulled that package out of my mailbox at noon today 30th., thats almost 21 hours away from me, delivered in 3 days and thats counting sunday!
Well at least i got my kits, thanks guys for letting me vent :laughing:
If there is a next time , i'll ride my bike to NJ and pick it up in person :no:


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Always had good service does not carry every kit PSI sells, but does offer alternative kits, & kit parts. 
http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/


----------

